# Allgemeine Fragen zum Validation  W3C



## blockbaster (10. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche gerade meine Homepage http://www.templates2go.de zu Optimieren, ich verstehe aber leider die Fehlermeldungen nicht.

Hier ein Beispiel:


```
Line 5, Column 11: there is no attribute "REL"

<LINK REL="SHORTCUT ICON" HREF="http://www.templates2go.de/favicon.ico">
```

Gibt es dazu eine gute Beschreibung oder Anleitungen?


Danke und Grüße vom blockbaster


----------



## SpiceLab (10. Februar 2011)

In XHTML ist die Kleinschreibung der Elementnamen, -attribute und Attributwerte Pflicht.

http://de.selfhtml.org/html/xhtml/unterschiede.htm#kleinschreibung


----------



## blockbaster (10. Februar 2011)

Vielen Dank. Arbeite mich gerade erst in die Materie ein und bin daher noch ein Newbie. Habe nun 10 Fehler im COde beseitigt. Die meisten Fehler kommen aber noch von dem Code-Schnipsel:


```
<script type="text/javascript">
function ResizeMainFrame(size){
document.getElementById('ifrMain').style.height = size+'px';
}
document.onreadystatechange = HideStatus;
affInterfaceOptions += '&bgcolor=%23F6F6F6';
IncludeAffInterface('categories&authors','pr_data.js');
  </script>
```

Was mache ich damit?


----------



## SpiceLab (11. Februar 2011)

blockbaster hat gesagt.:


> Die meisten Fehler kommen aber noch von dem Code-Schnipsel:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 
Am einfachsten in eine JS-Datei auslagern. So wird sie nicht mehr vom Validator begutachtet.


```
function ResizeMainFrame(size){
document.getElementById('ifrMain').style.height = size+'px';
}
document.onreadystatechange = HideStatus;
affInterfaceOptions += '&bgcolor=%23F6F6F6';
IncludeAffInterface('categories&authors','pr_data.js');
```


```
<script type="text/javascript" src="dein_javascript.js"></script>
```


----------



## blockbaster (11. Februar 2011)

Cool Danke. Gibt es denn irgendwo eine Auflistung der Fehler und wie man diese beseitigen kann? Am besten mit Beispiel. Viele Sachen verstehe ich einfach nicht. Wie z.B. Im Element td ist das Attribut `height` nicht erlaubt.


----------



## hela (11. Februar 2011)

blockbaster hat gesagt.:


> Cool Danke. Gibt es denn irgendwo eine Auflistung der Fehler und ...


Hallo,

ich kenne keine Auflistung der Fehler, diese Liste wäre sicherlich unendlich lang.

Aber es gibt Regeln, wie ein (X)HTML-Dokument aussehen sollte. In der zweiten Zeile der oben von dir verlinkten Seite steht z.B. eine Dokumenttypdeklaration. In dieser Deklaration ist ein Link enthalten, der zur Dokumenttypdefinition (DTD) führt, in der in maschinenlesbarer Form die Regeln zusammengefasst sind.

Du kannst natürlich auch direkt in den W3C-Empfehlungen nachlesen. Hier gibt es eine Liste "Recommended list of Doctype declarations", wo du jetzt nur noch unter "XHTML 1.0 Strict" nachsehen musst und dort einen Link zu den "Recommandations" (gleicher Link wie in der zweiten Zeile deiner Seite) und auch zu einer "Quick Reference" führt. In dieser "Quick Referenz" gibt es eine Tabelle mit der Elementreferenz, in der du unter dem HTML-Element "TR" (erste Tabellenspalte) die zulässigen Attribute in der zweiten Tabellenspalte findest. Das 'height'-Attribut ist dort nicht aufgeführt.

Im übrigen verstehe ich nicht, was an dem Satz _"Im Element td ist das Attribut `height` nicht erlaubt"_ unverständlich ist und wenn du alle auf deiner Seite angebotenen Templates standardkonform gestalten möchtest, dann hast du jetzt echt zu tun. Oder?


----------

